# Good Friday?



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

So where is everybody gonna be at this Good Friday? What about Saturday also?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess I'll just be at work.  Unless I take off.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

On the couch eating cheetos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I want to be riding somewhere. Son n law says he's got to hide eggs for my grandkids, so he can't go. So I'm looking to meet & greet and have a good time. I had thought of CCC, but I'm open for suggestions. I can ride saturday and/or sunday, y'all come on now...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I took off. Mowed the grass already, done a few loads of laundry. Going to pick up a bumper for my truck in a bit, found a replacement in the junkyard... $100. Be nice to get a ne wone on there and get that smashed one off.


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

going to tower trax and try not to kill my 2012 brute again.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Wish I was riding but, unfortunately, I'm working.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

dirtyredneck said:


> going to tower trax and try not to kill my 2012 brute again.


Hey come find us! We will be out there Saturday. Look for a red brute with outlaw 2s on it. And with a xtreme readiator relocate on the front of it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

A couple of guys from wok and i are going to CCC tomorrow around lunch. My white brute and a white foreman, maybe a red rincon. Somebody come ride with us.

I'm going in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. Hope someone gets some pics. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------

